# New Boer Doe



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I promised pictures and here they are. Twink is a RyalsxFarmer's Exchange doe. Her grandsire is Ruger and her great grandsire is Aflac. This girl is built like a tank! And she's not even a year old(born in January).

























I'd love to know what you guys think of her! I'm a bit biased myself. :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

shes purty


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i really like the length and with on her! and not even a year old! -cant wait til spring ... I'm planning on reserving a toth buck!!. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i really like the length and with on her! and not even a year old! -cant wait til spring ... I'm planning on reserving a toth buck!!.


 Only the best for you....Katrina... :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

That's great Katrina!

Yeah, I'm very happy with my new girl. Can you believe we got her for $310 at the sale? We're planning on AIing her in the spring. Just gotta figure out what to line her up with. I'm partial to 2Dox Governor myself.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol. I'm so exited. cant wait. Aaaah!!! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> lol. I'm so exited. cant wait. Aaaah!!! :greengrin:


I also can't wait....because now.... I have the waiting and nervous game...of kidding time.. :help: 
I am praying for a show quality buck for you.... 

badnewsboers... .nice doe....love her length..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i also like 2Dox governor. probably my favorite 2dox buck. do you AI or do you have someone come out and do it?

--toth-- youre awesome!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

There's some people locally who AI and have an 80% success rate. I'm going to have them AI the does this time and teach Ken and I how to do it so we can do it ourselves next time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> --toth-- youre awesome!


 thanks Katrina 



> There's some people locally who AI and have an 80% success rate. I'm going to have them AI the does this time and teach Ken and I how to do it so we can do it ourselves next time.


 80% is a really good percentage.......and learning AI.... is a extraordinary ability ...to have and know ....that is great...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

What method of AI do you use? Vaginal, cervical, transcervical, laprascopic uterine?

80% is great success for the first three, not so great for the fourth. But here in Oz you need a vet to do the laprascopic. I usually do cervical/transcervical unless I have a big group of sync'ed does, and expensive semen, then I get the vet in.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice doe!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I'm not positive what method they use but most use cervical over here. I'm not really a fan of laprascopic myself.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Well, Ken liked this doe so much he contacted the breeder to see if he had any other ones for sale. He has two for sale and I think we may be getting another one. I'm so excited!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice! hope everything works out well.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Here's a picture of the doe we might be getting.










She's a half sister to Twink.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow very nice :drool:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she's vey nice! is that a split teat though?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I don't think so. It looks like two complete teats to me. And she placed first in the ABGA show at the state fair and that judge was strict on teats. I'll get to look at her in person next weekend though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a pretty girl!!!

I do have to ask 2 things....

1.) what is the number writen on her back

2.) does she have a double teat? It looks like it in the picture.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the first doe has a number on her back because she was at a special auction

the second doe is also young and hasnt been bred yet thus her teats are close to her body


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Both those does are just beautiful!!
Say Katrina, who does 2Dox Governor belong to? I would like to see pic of him!
I have a few 2DoxTarzNPipes daughters.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it looks like a clean two teats

and stacey's right since they haven't kid... the teats are still tight up on the body



here's a picture of govenor..


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

2DOX Governor belonged to Bob Dressler of Pair-a-Docs. He is now deceased though.

Both the does are clean 2x2 teats,


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Which one is deceased?? Governnor sur is is a hunk.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Governor is deceased.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

RIP, he was my favorite 2DOX buck. 

so did you get the second doe. good thing with her teats, pictures can be decieving!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yep, she's a beast. I'll have to post pictures.

Have you looked at the 2DOX Class Action buck? He's certainly drool worthy. I may AI some does to him instead of Governor.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

never seen him in person, but his pictures are great, ya think he'd have a bigger beard though, (dont know why, but that bugs me when these massive bucks have teeny little beards, or no horns.)


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, I like the bigger beards. For some reason a lot of our bucks don't want to grow them though.

Still that boy is a beast. His forearms are ridiculously huge!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You know, thats funny Katrina. We for some reason just cannot breed big beards on our bucks lol I dont know why, we have these great big 4 y.o bucks with no beards ...


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Same problem here keren. :roll: 

Though we did switch feeds and now some of the young bucks have goatees growing.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he does have some big muscle.

i wish thor would grow a beard, he has a little goatee. his beard would look neat too, its white. oh well. [attachment=0:v7snna3l]000_0214.jpg[/attachment:v7snna3l]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ....he sure doesn't ... have a beard does he.... :scratch:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

, well he doesnt have much of anything, besides super good genetics.. i had a pic of him when i first bought him, but i cant get it up :scratch: , but he looked great. super thick and he's just gotten more lanky, which doesnt help much with anything but breeding does. 

his kids are really nice though, so he improves himself. His full brother is huge 218 lbs. or something like that,,,his name is Loki.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> , well he doesnt have much of anything, besides super good genetics.. i had a pic of him when i first bought him, but i cant get it up :scratch: , but he looked great. super thick and he's just gotten more lanky, which doesnt help much with anything but breeding does.
> 
> his kids are really nice though, so he improves himself. His full brother is huge 218 lbs. or something like that,,,his name is Loki.


If he produces well ..that is a good thing...and with his bloodlines ...your not doing to bad with him...  :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

secret to growing beards on your bucks...




i've totally kept it a secret, but i will share my knowledge with you all..
































































rogain


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keep us in suspense.....LOL :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

sad thing was i wasn't kidding.. haha


MTG works too.. but it smells like bacon grease..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow thanks SDK...that will help poor Thor out alot, i'll go try it now!

*Runs outside to feed thor _________*

:bday:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

what is rogain?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Keren, Rogain is a hair replacement tonic.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

for balding men


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------

